# hose under my rear seat



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

i have a strange hose that is under the rear bench.. its white and roughly 1/8" in diameter.. kinda resembling a vaccum line. it comes out a little behind where the battery is(passenger side) and is not connected to anything unber the seat.. could this have anything to do with a fuel line?.. thanks in advance for any information


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (secretproject3)*

If its a clear one I believe its one that you hook up to the battery...for what purpose i'm not gonna lie...







idk...maybe if it overspills or so the battery "breathes" better...again no idea what for, but all i know is it goes to the battery








Later!
Luis


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (Senna4Life)*

thats odd.. doesnt look like it does anything else though... thamls for the response man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (secretproject3)*

Is your rear diff lock working? If not, I bet this is what this vacuum line is for!


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (PerL)*

where would it plug into then.. my rear diff. isnt working


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (secretproject3)*

There should be a matching vacuuum line from the front of the car, from the diff lock switch. It is usualy coupled with a small piece of rubber hose.


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (PerL)*

hmm.. i'll go check that out, thanks alot man


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (Senna4Life)*

If it is a clear hose that goes from the battery box outside to car (underneath the car) it is to vent your battery. Batteries can let off nasty (& explosive) fumes. My old 5K had the same breather hose in the battery box and it went on the battery (had a small outlet near the battery terminal) and vented underneath the car.
J. 


_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 8:08 PM 2-7-2005_


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (84cgtturbo)*

When a battery recharges it off gases hydrogen.. the tube vents it outside the car


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (mrdub27)*

Yup. There are specific batteries designed to allow use inside the cabin. they have the proper vent that allows you to connect that little hose. If your battery doesn't have the little vent output...you have the wrong (and potentially deadly) battery in your car...get the right kind of battery and hook up the vent. Not only is the battery releasing hydrogen while charging (possible explosion) but it is also releasing sulfer diaoxide which is very corosive and will eventually cause much rust...


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (duandcc)*

thats nuts..why even mount the battery under the rear seat. does it even have any advantages?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (secretproject3)*

Your wastegate sits where a battery nomally would...no room.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (duandcc)*

The original Audi 100 (from 1970) had the battery under the driver's seat. The Type 44 cars didnt need to move the battery to get space for the wastegate, Dave, it had to move to make room for the AC condensor, same thing on the C4 cars. The battery sits in the rain tray on cars w/o AC.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: hose under my rear seat (PerL)*

Oops. I knew something was in the way and figured it the wbattery had to be moved for the wastegate when doing a MC swap into a typ85...then it would also be in the way on one of these. But etierh way, it had to be moved due to room problems...and you need the right battery...


----------

